# [alsa] Plus de son, apres une mis a jour

## Lucio_

Voila, le son ne marche plus, ce n'est pourtant pas la premier fois que je mets a jour le kernel, et pour la première fois, j'ai des soucis avec le son. Voici le résultat de quelque commandes.

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)           [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                    [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load. 
```

modinfo soundcore

```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

alias:          char-major-14-*

license:        GPL

author:         Alan Cox

description:    Core sound module

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload 686
```

lspci | grep HD

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Concernant le kernel, la configuration marchait avant (mon ancien kernel est linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5),  j'etais en built-in,la je suis passé en module, mais ca ne marche toujours pas.

Merci d'avance

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Est-ce que tu as compilé le noyau et les modules avec la même version de gcc?

----------

## kernelsensei

Et aussi 

```
(see dmesg)
```

Un dmesg après avoir obtenu les messages d'erreur pourrait nous apprendre des trucs. Mais la piste de Leander256 me semble assez prometteuse.

----------

## Lucio_

Déjà merci a tout les deux pour votre aide

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que tu as compilé le noyau et les modules avec la même version de gcc?

 

Je sais pas, il y a un moyen de verifier?

Je viens de re-energer le noyau, le résultat est le même.

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Et aussi 
> 
> ```
> (see dmesg)
> ```
> ...

 

Le resultat est un peu long:

```
[ 3238.093626] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.096380] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.096509] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.096635] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.096849] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.097014] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.097161] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.097266] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.097387] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.097617] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.098375] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.098504] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.098708] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

[ 3238.098836] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

[ 3238.098938] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.099054] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

[ 3238.099179] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.099866] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

[ 3238.099969] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.100134] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.100279] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

[ 3238.100580] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.100717] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

[ 3238.100820] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.101046] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

[ 3238.101262] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

[ 3238.101411] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.101514] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

[ 3238.101629] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.101829] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.101931] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.102167] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

[ 3238.102277] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.103230] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

[ 3238.103385] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

[ 3238.103500] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

[ 3238.103603] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.103705] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

[ 3238.103811] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

[ 3238.103913] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

[ 3238.104036] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.104138] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

[ 3238.104492] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.104621] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave

[ 3238.104829] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.104940] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.105053] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.105177] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

[ 3238.106257] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

[ 3238.106361] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

[ 3238.106469] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

[ 3238.106572] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

[ 3238.106675] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

[ 3238.106809] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

[ 3238.107074] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

[ 3238.107253] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

[ 3238.107387] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

[ 3238.108039] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

[ 3238.108172] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_get_chunk_size

[ 3238.108293] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

[ 3238.108395] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[ 3238.108514] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

[ 3238.108653] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

[ 3238.108764] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[ 3238.108916] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

[ 3238.109067] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.109169] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

[ 3238.109315] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

[ 3238.109420] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

[ 3238.109522] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

[ 3238.109625] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[ 3238.109759] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

[ 3238.110039] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.110284] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_create

[ 3238.110386] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[ 3238.110489] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.119472] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.122525] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.122615] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.122702] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.122851] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.122956] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.123071] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.123142] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.123226] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.123407] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.124026] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.124116] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.124260] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

[ 3238.124365] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

[ 3238.124443] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.124521] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

[ 3238.124616] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.125169] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

[ 3238.125247] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.125362] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.125471] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

[ 3238.125702] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.125806] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

[ 3238.125885] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.126060] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

[ 3238.126226] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

[ 3238.126340] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.126418] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

[ 3238.126507] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.126660] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.126738] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.126913] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

[ 3238.126989] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.127823] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

[ 3238.127941] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

[ 3238.128042] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

[ 3238.128114] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.128185] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

[ 3238.128258] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

[ 3238.128344] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

[ 3238.128428] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.128507] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

[ 3238.128751] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.128841] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave

[ 3238.128985] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.129072] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.129143] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.129229] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

[ 3238.129998] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

[ 3238.130082] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

[ 3238.130158] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

[ 3238.130229] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

[ 3238.130312] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

[ 3238.130414] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

[ 3238.130599] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

[ 3238.130723] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

[ 3238.130816] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

[ 3238.131308] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

[ 3238.131409] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_get_chunk_size

[ 3238.131500] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

[ 3238.131572] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[ 3238.131655] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

[ 3238.131751] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

[ 3238.131828] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[ 3238.131933] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

[ 3238.132037] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.132109] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

[ 3238.132208] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

[ 3238.132291] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

[ 3238.132369] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

[ 3238.132447] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[ 3238.132547] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

[ 3238.132759] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.132951] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_create

[ 3238.133031] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[ 3238.133102] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.144432] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.147292] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.147391] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.147488] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.147652] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.147767] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.147880] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.147959] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.148063] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.148240] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.148857] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.148956] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.149124] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

[ 3238.149221] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

[ 3238.149302] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.149379] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

[ 3238.149474] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.150014] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

[ 3238.150093] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.150207] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.150316] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

[ 3238.150545] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.150650] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

[ 3238.150728] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.150892] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

[ 3238.151067] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

[ 3238.151181] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.151261] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

[ 3238.151349] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.151502] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.151580] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.151752] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

[ 3238.151835] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.152584] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

[ 3238.152702] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

[ 3238.152790] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

[ 3238.152868] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.152946] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

[ 3238.153038] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

[ 3238.153117] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

[ 3238.153200] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.153281] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

[ 3238.153548] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.153646] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave

[ 3238.153805] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.153889] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.153967] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.154071] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

[ 3238.154871] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

[ 3238.154950] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

[ 3238.155044] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

[ 3238.155122] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

[ 3238.155200] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

[ 3238.155305] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

[ 3238.155498] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

[ 3238.155634] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

[ 3238.155736] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

[ 3238.156240] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

[ 3238.156342] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_get_chunk_size

[ 3238.156432] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

[ 3238.156511] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[ 3238.156601] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

[ 3238.156707] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

[ 3238.156791] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[ 3238.156906] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

[ 3238.157019] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.157097] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

[ 3238.157206] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

[ 3238.157289] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

[ 3238.157367] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

[ 3238.157445] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[ 3238.157547] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

[ 3238.157753] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.157939] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_create

[ 3238.158026] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[ 3238.158105] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.164978] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.167290] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.167433] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.167529] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.167692] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.167807] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.167920] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.167998] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.168101] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.168279] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.168932] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.169044] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.169200] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

[ 3238.169299] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

[ 3238.169377] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.169455] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

[ 3238.169550] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.170095] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

[ 3238.170173] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.170288] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.170399] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

[ 3238.170628] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.170733] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

[ 3238.170812] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.170976] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

[ 3238.171151] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

[ 3238.171265] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.171343] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

[ 3238.171431] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.171584] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.171662] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.171834] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

[ 3238.171917] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.172664] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

[ 3238.172781] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

[ 3238.172869] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

[ 3238.172947] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.173037] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

[ 3238.173118] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

[ 3238.173196] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

[ 3238.173280] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.173358] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

[ 3238.173626] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.173724] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave

[ 3238.173882] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.173966] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.174054] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.174149] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

[ 3238.174947] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

[ 3238.175038] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

[ 3238.175122] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

[ 3238.175200] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

[ 3238.175278] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

[ 3238.175381] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

[ 3238.175576] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

[ 3238.175712] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

[ 3238.175817] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

[ 3238.176364] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

[ 3238.176466] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_get_chunk_size

[ 3238.176556] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

[ 3238.176635] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[ 3238.176725] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

[ 3238.176831] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

[ 3238.176916] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[ 3238.177043] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

[ 3238.177145] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.177223] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

[ 3238.177331] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

[ 3238.177412] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

[ 3238.177490] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

[ 3238.177568] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[ 3238.177671] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

[ 3238.177877] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

[ 3238.178073] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_create

[ 3238.178151] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[ 3238.178229] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

[ 3238.189635] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.192280] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.192359] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.192437] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.192515] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

[ 3238.192602] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.192713] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.192973] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.193084] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.193181] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.193345] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.193460] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.193573] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.193651] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.193744] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.193920] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.194694] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

[ 3238.194792] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.194890] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.194988] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

[ 3238.195080] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

[ 3238.195158] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.195236] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

[ 3238.195316] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

[ 3238.195439] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

[ 3238.195517] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

[ 3238.195607] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

[ 3238.195690] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.195778] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

[ 3238.195867] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

[ 3238.195985] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.196093] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.196260] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

[ 3238.196355] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.197123] snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

[ 3238.197407] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

[ 3238.197485] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.197563] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

[ 3238.197661] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.197739] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

[ 3238.197817] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

[ 3238.197900] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

[ 3238.197983] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.198073] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

[ 3238.198159] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

[ 3238.198237] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

[ 3238.198323] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

[ 3238.198401] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

[ 3238.198483] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

[ 3238.198571] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

[ 3238.198654] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.198732] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

[ 3238.198862] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.198940] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

[ 3238.199028] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

[ 3238.199109] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

[ 3238.199187] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

[ 3238.199269] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

[ 3238.199373] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

[ 3238.199470] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

[ 3238.199548] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

[ 3238.199626] snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

[ 3238.212820] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.215749] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.215828] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.215915] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.215993] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

[ 3238.216073] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.216151] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

[ 3238.216229] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.216322] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

[ 3238.216415] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.216494] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

[ 3238.216618] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

[ 3238.216696] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.216836] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

[ 3238.216949] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.217029] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.217107] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

[ 3238.217190] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.217468] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.217566] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.217662] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.217825] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.217940] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.218053] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.218131] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.218222] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.218410] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.218724] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.218822] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.218977] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

[ 3238.219077] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

[ 3238.219155] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.219233] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

[ 3238.219339] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.219652] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

[ 3238.219731] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.219844] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.219953] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

[ 3238.220181] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.220298] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

[ 3238.220377] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.220542] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

[ 3238.220708] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

[ 3238.220822] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.220900] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

[ 3238.220988] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

[ 3238.221333] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.221540] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.221993] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

[ 3238.222211] snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.223310] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

[ 3238.223382] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

[ 3238.223453] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.223543] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

[ 3238.223618] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.223690] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

[ 3238.223760] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

[ 3238.223839] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.223910] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

[ 3238.223986] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

[ 3238.224070] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_little_endian

[ 3238.224148] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

[ 3238.224232] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

[ 3238.224327] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

[ 3238.224406] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

[ 3238.224485] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

[ 3238.224575] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.224653] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

[ 3238.224747] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

[ 3238.224825] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.224903] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

[ 3238.224982] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

[ 3238.225096] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.225179] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

[ 3238.225299] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

[ 3238.225380] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

[ 3238.225479] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

[ 3238.225592] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

[ 3238.225679] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

[ 3238.225787] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.225858] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

[ 3238.225934] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

[ 3238.226005] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

[ 3238.226091] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

[ 3238.226169] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.226248] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

[ 3238.226355] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.226452] snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

[ 3238.237909] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.241900] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.241979] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.242066] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

[ 3238.242144] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

[ 3238.242223] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

[ 3238.242314] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

[ 3238.242392] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

[ 3238.242475] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

[ 3238.242572] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.242650] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

[ 3238.242774] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

[ 3238.242853] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.242993] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

[ 3238.243108] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

[ 3238.243187] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

[ 3238.243275] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

[ 3238.243358] snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

[ 3238.254810] snd: Unknown parameter `model'

[ 3238.257272] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.257351] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.257429] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.257507] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

[ 3238.257594] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.257707] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.257970] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.258081] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.258178] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.258341] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.258457] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.258570] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

[ 3238.258648] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.258740] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

[ 3238.258919] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

[ 3238.259831] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

[ 3238.259930] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[ 3238.260042] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

[ 3238.260140] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

[ 3238.260218] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

[ 3238.260296] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

[ 3238.260373] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

[ 3238.260451] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

[ 3238.260575] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

[ 3238.260653] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

[ 3238.260742] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

[ 3238.260826] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

[ 3238.260913] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

[ 3238.261012] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

[ 3238.261130] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

[ 3238.261230] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

[ 3238.261396] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

[ 3238.261491] snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Est-ce que tu pourrais nous décrire ta procédure de mise à jour du kernel et des modules ?

----------

## Lucio_

Bien sur, je fais un update classique (emerge --update --newuse --deep world), puis je réinstalle les drivers...

----------

## kernelsensei

Attention, emerger les sources ne signifie pas que tu installes un nouveau kernel. Il faut recompiler le kernel aussi : 

- Aller dans /usr/src/linux (si le lien existe, sinon il faut en créer un qui pointe vers les sources qu tu veux utiliser)

- make menuconfig

- make

- make modules_install

- copie de l'image kernel dans /boot/

- reglages grub

- reboot

Quand tu dis que tu réinstalles les drivers, tu fais comment ? Perso j'ai tous les modules alsa en dur dans mon kernel et ça marche bien. alsa-drivers est masqué, je suppose que t'utilises bien les drivers kernel ?

----------

## Lucio_

oups, oui, a chaque nouvelle version du noyau, je le recompile.. 

Pour recompiler les drivers j'utilise emerge, tout simplement, après avoir sélectionné les bon éléments dans le noyau.

Avant j'avais les module alsa en dure, mais ça ne marchait pas non plus, cependant les erreurs étaient un peu différentes. Mais il n'est pas conseillé d'avoir les drivers alsa en tant que module?

----------

## Leander256

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> oups, oui, a chaque nouvelle version du noyau, je le recompile.. 
> 
> Pour recompiler les drivers j'utilise emerge, tout simplement, après avoir sélectionné les bon éléments dans le noyau.

 

Tu as sûrement confondu avec autre chose, parce qu'on ne compile pas les pilotes alsa avec emerge, à moins d'installer le paquet alsa-drivers (qui est masqué et qu'il ne faut pas utiliser). Genkernel peut-être? Au lieu de répondre "je fais simplement un truc avec le bidule", est-ce que tu peux nous décrire le mode opératoire en recopiant les commandes utilisées? On verra peut-être plus facilement si quelque chose cloche.

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Avant j'avais les module alsa en dure, mais ça ne marchait pas non plus, cependant les erreurs étaient un peu différentes. Mais il n'est pas conseillé d'avoir les drivers alsa en tant que module?

 

As-tu eu le problème lors du passage de gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 à gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6? Est-ce pour cela que tu tentes maintenant avec des modules? Si c'est le cas, il pourrait bien s'agir d'une régression. Pour la carte son ça ne fait habituellement aucune différence de l'avoir en dur ou en module, à moins d'avoir des options particulières à donner au module au chargement ou d'avoir plusieurs cartes (ça permet alors de définir une numérotation de cartes fixe).

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

En cas de recompilation du noyau, il faut ensuite appeler module-rebuild (emerge module-rebuild pour l'installer)

Voici ma procédure :

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set ...

cp /boot/kernels/gentoo32/config /usr/src/linux/.config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig
```

Ensuite je lance mon petit script 

```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux &&

make -j2 &&

make -j2 modules_install &&

cp .config /boot/kernels/gentoo32/config &&

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernels/gentoo32/vmlinuz &&

module-rebuild rebuild

```

Qui, comme vous le constatez,  copie le .config dans /boot (et ainsi j'ai un backup de la config sans devoir exécuter le kernel)

----------

## Lucio_

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *Lucio_ wrote:*   oups, oui, a chaque nouvelle version du noyau, je le recompile.. 
> 
> Pour recompiler les drivers j'utilise emerge, tout simplement, après avoir sélectionné les bon éléments dans le noyau. 
> 
> Tu as sûrement confondu avec autre chose, parce qu'on ne compile pas les pilotes alsa avec emerge, à moins d'installer le paquet alsa-drivers (qui est masqué et qu'il ne faut pas utiliser). Genkernel peut-être? Au lieu de répondre "je fais simplement un truc avec le bidule", est-ce que tu peux nous décrire le mode opératoire en recopiant les commandes utilisées? On verra peut-être plus facilement si quelque chose cloche.

 

Oui désolé, je faisait cela parce que globalement je fais ce qui est écrit dans les tutoriaux, voila les commandes:

Pour mettre a jour

```
# sudo emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world

# sudo emerge --depclean

# sudo revdep-rebuild
```

```
su

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

#make && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.....
```

Réinstallation des drivers pour le wifi et ma carte graphique, pas de soucis.

Pour alsa je confondais en effet, je réinstallais non pas les driver, mais des logiciels complètement inutile donc ; si je me goure pas complètement les modules sont compiles en même temps que le noyau quand on utilise la commande " make modules_install".

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu eu le problème lors du passage de gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 à gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6? Est-ce pour cela que tu tentes maintenant avec des modules? Si c'est le cas, il pourrait bien s'agir d'une régression. Pour la carte son ça ne fait habituellement aucune différence de l'avoir en dur ou en module, à moins d'avoir des options particulières à donner au module au chargement ou d'avoir plusieurs cartes (ça permet alors de définir une numérotation de cartes fixe).

 

Oui, a ce moment la. Si je tente les modules c'est parce que cela ne marchais pas (en dur, depuis le nouveau kernel), et qu'en lisant le tutoriel de gentoo les "options" était en module, et sur plusieurs forum ils conseillaient d'utiliser des modules.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En cas de recompilation du noyau, il faut ensuite appeler module-rebuild (emerge module-rebuild pour l'installer) 

 

Cette commande ne marche pas, j'ai : "** Module already exists in moduledb."

Et la commande copy, je n'ai pas trouve le fichier config a copier.

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'au démarrage, j'ai un autre message d'erreur;

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En cas de recompilation du noyau, il faut ensuite appeler module-rebuild (emerge module-rebuild pour l'installer)

 

Attention à la confusion : module-rebuild ne sert pas à recompiler les modules fournis avec le noyau mais à compiler un ensemble de paquets à priori arbitraires.

En particulier, on l'utilise pour recompiler des pilotes externes aux sources du noyau, genre nvidia-drivers, virtualbox-modules etc ...

Donc, si on utilise les modules ALSA du noyau, module-rebuild ne sera d'aucune utilité à ce niveau !

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, module-rebuild sert à recompiler les modules externes, qui ne sont pas dans /usr/src/linux : pilotes nVidia, alsa (externes), wifi, ...

----------

## Lucio_

je viens de réessayer en dure, et ça ne marche toujours pas. Quand j'ouvre KDE j'ai un fenetre qui dit:

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server informational message:
> 
> Error while initializing the sound driver:
> 
> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

et quand j'essai de demarer Alsa a la main, j'obtient cela:

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Module snd_hda_intel not found.

WARNING: Module snd_hda_intel not found.                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Module snd_hda_intel not found.

WARNING: Module snd_hda_intel not found.                                        [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ... 
```

Mais pas de son.  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et que donne alsamixer ?

----------

## Lucio_

Cela donne "no mixer elems found"

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, peux-tu nous donner

```
eselect kernel list

uname -a

ls -la /lib/modules/

/etc/init.d/udev status
```

essaie un 

```
depmod -a
```

----------

## Lucio_

```
eselect kernel list 

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

  [2]   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

  [3]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

  [4]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 *
```

```
uname -a 

Linux loic 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #12 SMP Thu Oct 1 21:54:41 BST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```

ls -la /lib/modules/ 

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Sep 19 13:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Sep 28 23:29 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mar 17  2009 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Apr 14 21:13 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Jun 20 17:45 2.6.28-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Aug  5 19:06 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Oct  1 21:54 2.6.30-gentoo-r6
```

```
/etc/init.d/udev status

 * status:  stopped
```

La commande depmod ne semble pas avoir changer grand chose.

----------

## kernelsensei

Que donne un 

```
zgrep -i snd /proc/config.gz
```

  :Question: 

Si t'as pas de config.gz c'est que l'option n'est pas activée dans le kernel. Perso je te conseille de l'activer, c'est super pratique pour obtenir la config du noyau qui est actuellement chargé.

Sinon tu peux te rabattre sur un 

```
grep -i snd /usr/src/linux
```

 mais j'aime moins, on est pas sûr à 100% que la config correspond au noyau actuel.

----------

## Lucio_

La commande zgrep ne donne rien, c'est quelle option que je doit activée dans le kernel?

L'autre fonction donne une résultat vide.

----------

## ghoti

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> La commande zgrep ne donne rien, c'est quelle option que je doit activée dans le kernel?

 

Si elle ne renvoie rien, c'est que l'option "Sound card support" n'est pas activée dans le noyau.

Par contre, si la commande indique que le fichier n'existe pas, c'est que l'option "General setup/Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG)" n'est pas cochée.

 *Quote:*   

> L'autre fonction donne une résultat vide.

 

Tu auras sûrement rectifié la commande de kernelsensei :  *Quote:*   

> grep -i snd /usr/src/linux/.config

 

Si elle ne renvoie rien, c'est pour la même raison que ci-dessus ("Sound card support")

----------

## kernelsensei

woops effectivement, j'avais oublié le .config a la fin de la ligne  :Wink: 

@Ghoti : Non, si ça ne renvoie rien c'est que le fichier n'existe sûrement pas (logique dans notre cas où je me suis trompé dans les commandes), si l'option n'était pas activée on verrait les options avec un # ..... is not set

Et pour info, afin d'activer le support du /proc/config.gz, il faut aller cocher :

```

  │ Symbol: IKCONFIG_PROC [=y]                                              │  

  │ Prompt: Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz                │  

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:417                                           │  

  │   Depends on: IKCONFIG && PROC_FS                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> General setup                                                    │  

  │       -> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG [=y])                         │  

```

----------

## ghoti

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> @Ghoti : Non, si ça ne renvoie rien c'est que le fichier n'existe sûrement pas (logique dans notre cas où je me suis trompé dans les commandes), si l'option n'était pas activée on verrait les options avec un # ..... is not set

 

Taratata ! La désactivation de "Sound card support" (SOUND) supprime toute la partie "snd" du .config :

 *.config wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set
> 
> CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y
> ...

 

Si on active "SOUND", les options supplémentaires sont insérées :

 *Quote:*   

>  # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set
> 
> CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y
> ...

 

Pour observer le comportement que tu décris, il aurait fallu mettre "sound" comme chaîne de recherche au lieu de "snd"  :Wink: 

Par ailleurs, lorsque le fichier de recherche n'existe pas, (z)grep renvoie bel et bien une erreur :

```
 # zgrep -i snd /proc/ccccccconfffffffig.gz

gzip: /proc/ccccccconfffffffig.gz: No such file or directory
```

Ta commande n'avait rien renvoyé malgré ton oubli du ".config" parce que la commande s'adressait malgré tout à un fichier (un répertoire n'est qu'une forme particulière de fichier  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Et pour info, afin d'activer le support du /proc/config.gz, il faut aller cocher :
> 
> ```
> 
>   │ Symbol: IKCONFIG_PROC [=y]                                              │  
> ...

 

C'est vrai que c'est peut être plus didactique que de fourguer tout de suite la soluce comme je l'ai fait !  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@ghoti : bien vu l'aveugle... par flemme j'avais fait le grep sur mon /proc/config.gz pour tester avant de poster et ça marchait. Normal j'ai le son d'activé  :Wink: 

/me caresse le chat

EDIT : Arrgh, je viens de voir que t'avais aussi donné la solution pour le config.gz ... pfff. Bon, pour ma défense je signale que ça fait toute la journée que j'ai la tête dans mes cours d'I.A. pour mon exam de Lundi.

----------

## Leander256

Dites, puisqu'on en est au chapitre des excuses parce qu'on n'a pas tout vu, je remarque que XavierMiller avait demandé le résultat de la commande suivante:

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/udev status
> 
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est arrêté mais c'est tout à fait anormal. Quelle est ta version de baselayout?

----------

## Lucio_

Merci pour l'option, maintenant la commande marche:

```
zgrep -i snd /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=y
```

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Dites, puisqu'on en est au chapitre des excuses parce qu'on n'a pas tout vu, je remarque que XavierMiller avait demandé le résultat de la commande suivante:
> 
>  *Lucio_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma version est la 1.12.11.1

@kernelsensei bonne chance pour ton exam de lundi  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Bon apparemment personne ne se bouscule pour te répondre, ça fait plus d'un an que je n'ai pas touché à baselayout 1 (et suppose que c'est le cas pour beaucoup), donc il faudrait que tu vérifies que udev est bien listé dans les services au démarrage:

```
# rc-update | grep udev

                 udev |          sysinit
```

Chez moi udev est dans le runlevel sysinit mais je suis en baselayout 2, je pense que dans le 1 il faut qu'il soit dans boot. Si il est correctement configuré mais qu'il est malgré tout arrêté, il est fort probable qu'il y fasse une erreur lors du démarrage. Là encore je ne sais plus comment on fait avec baselayout 1 mais il y a moyen de créer un fichier log du démarrage des services pour savoir ce qui se passe, regarde dans ton fichier /etc/conf.d/rc si il n'y a pas une option qui permet ça.

----------

## Lucio_

Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre la commande, elle ne marche pas entierement, mais en faisant quelques essais j'obtiens toujours :

```
 # rc-update | grep udev

 * rc-update: gimme something to do!

```

Et oui concernant le baselayout qui ne marche pas, si j'essais de la demarrer, j'obtiens:

```
# /etc/init.d/udev start  

 * The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.
```

J'imagine que je dois passer a baselayout-2.

----------

## Leander256

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre la commande, elle ne marche pas entierement, mais en faisant quelques essais j'obtiens toujours :
> 
> ```
>  # rc-update | grep udev
> 
> ...

 

C'est en fait rc-update -v show qu'il faut faire, apparemment (cf Les scripts d'initialisation)

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/udev start  
> 
> ...

 

Tu n'es pas supposé utiliser ce script avec baselayout 1, je suppose que le baselayout 1 se débrouille pour démarrer udev avec un autre script.

Le problème reste donc le même: udev est-il bien dans le runlevel boot, et si oui, peux-tu activer l'enregistrement des erreurs dans un fichier log?

----------

## ghoti

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Tu n'es pas supposé utiliser ce script avec baselayout 1, je suppose que le baselayout 1 se débrouille pour démarrer udev avec un autre script.

 

Dans les deux versions, le script s'appelle bien udev !

Est-ce qu'il n'aurait pas oublié un dispatch-conf (ou etc-update) quelque-part ?

Sinon, je ne m'explique pas la raison de la présence d'un script baselayout2 dans baselayout1 ...   :Confused: 

----------

## Leander256

Je me basais sur une partie de ce rapport de bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254616#c21

 *Quote:*   

> for baselayout-1 it uses so called rc-addons - small files executed by a shell:
> 
> /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-{start,stop}.sh
> 
> for baselayout-2 it uses init-scripts
> ...

 

D'ailleurs maintenant que j'y pense, il n'y a pas quelque part dans un fichier de configuration (/etc/conf/rc par exemple) une option pour activer/désactiver udev au démarrage? Une historie de hotplug/coldplug.

----------

## ghoti

Bon bah, après avoir examiné une machine tournant encore avec baselayout1, il semblerait que j'ai raconté des c*ries  :Embarassed: 

Finalement, c'est bien toi qui a raison : avec baselayout1, udev n'est pas un initscript ! Il n'est donc pas question de téléscopage à ce niveau.

Besoin de dormir moi !  :Sad: 

----------

## Lucio_

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> C'est en fait rc-update -v show qu'il faut faire, apparemment (cf Les scripts d'initialisation)

 

Alors cela donne le resultat suivant:

```
rc-update -v show |grep udev

                udev |                                       

    udev-dev-tarball |                                       

          udev-mount |                                       

      udev-postmount |
```

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Le problème reste donc le même: udev est-il bien dans le runlevel boot, et si oui, peux-tu activer l'enregistrement des erreurs dans un fichier log?

 

Je pense avoir trouver, je vais essayer ca tout de suite.

----------

## Lucio_

Si j'ai bine compris les logs sont dans le fichier  /var/log/boot.msg dont voici le contenu:

```
 * Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/sda6: clean, 374505/938400 files, 1967037/3751169 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

 *   Loading module 3c59x ...

 *   Failed to load 3c59x

  [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 39/10040 files, 38356/40160 blocks

/dev/sda7: clean, 23409/3915776 files, 7419708/15647302 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

  [ ok ]

  [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

  [ ok ]

 * Device initiated services: udev-postmount
```

----------

## Leander256

Ça commence à devenir compliqué cette histoire. Mais en y réfléchissant la commande /etc/init.d/udev status qui m'a fait penser que udev n'était pas démarré va toujours renvoyer "stopped" sur ton système... On va tester plus directement si tu as udev de de démarré:

```
# ps x | grep udevd

 5352 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

23556 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep --colour=auto udevd

30061 ?        S<     0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

30085 ?        S<     0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
```

Si udev est là on est complètement à côté de la plaque depuis un petit moment. Si il n'est pas présent il faudrait que tu vérifies dans ton fichier /etc/conf/rc que RC_HOTPLUG et RC_COLDPLUG sont activés, après ça je suis complètement à court d'idées.

@ghoti : pas facile de s'y retrouver entre les différentes versions de baselayout, surtout quand ils se sont "amusés" au cours du temps à modifier la façon dont démarre udev (je me rappelle qu'il y avait eu pas mal de problèmes avec le hotplug et le coldplug).

----------

## Lucio_

Il semble présent, mais juste deux lignes:

```
ps x | grep udevd

 1058 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

23592 pts/5    R+     0:00 grep --colour=auto udevd
```

J'ai rapidement vérifié les deux options, elles sont toutes deux activées

----------

